# Silicone tubes



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone know where I can buy silicone tubing of varying diameters that I can use for pumps, skimmer, airline etc ??


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Bulk reef supply. Unless you want metric, then Royal Exclusiv.


----------

